

African Countries Forced by France to Pay Colonial Tax - fffrad
http://www.siliconafrica.com/france-colonial-tax/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8876429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8876429)
(67 points, 23 days ago, 41 comments)

The comments are very interesting. Read the complete discussion. I'll copy the
first comment by alain94040:

> _That articles looks bogus. For instance:_

> _It’s such an evil system even denounced by the European Union, but France
> is not ready to move from that colonial system which puts about 500 billions
> dollars from Africa to its treasury year in year out._

> _According
> to[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budget_of_France](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budget_of_France),
> that's pretty much equivalent to the budget of the French government. If
> that number were true, France finances ought to be in better shape._

